# found these



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well i went to check out a spot after work to see if there any duck sitting on and I shot these things


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like you've been doing great this season. Good work!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Richard, do you run the southern utah bird hunting facebook page?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Good deal!


----------

